# a los músicos se considera



## Zanahoria

Hola!
 
"... y  por eso he establecido un paralelo con el mundo musical, en que* a los músicos clásicos se considera* más ”_puros_” que p.ej. *a los artistas* del pop."
 
 
Está bien dicho?
 
Pienso en lo de "a los músicos se considera..." o "los músicos se consideran"
 
Es posible usar las dos variantes?
 
 
Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## Agró

"... y  por eso he establecido un paralelo con el mundo musical, en (el) que* a los músicos clásicos se les considera* más ”_puros_” que p.ej. *a los artistas* del pop."

Falta el pronombre 'les'.
(el) opcional.
Por lo demás, está bien.


----------



## Liessa

También se podría decir
"Los músicos son considerados..."


----------



## Zanahoria

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## mhp

Agró said:


> ... el mundo musical, en (el) que ...
> 
> (el) opcional.



Cuando el relativo lleva preposición, se construye obligatoriamente con  artículo en oraciones explicativas.

véase: apartado 1.2.2


----------



## XiaoRoel

> "... y  por eso he establecido un paralelo con el mundo musical, en el que* a los músicos clásicos se los considera* más ”puros” que, p.ej., *a los artistas* del pop."



Si usas _les_ en vez de *los* estás incurriendo en leísmo. El *se* es morfema de impersonal y *considerar* se construye con OD y predicativo del OD, _a los músicos clásicos_-_los_ y _más "puros"._


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Opino como Xiao. Es CD, por lo tanto, _se *los* considera._


----------



## azulmaría

Adhiero a las opiniones de XiaoRoel y MarieSuzanne.


----------



## Ynez

Yo estoy con Agró. Esta oración suena mucho mejor con "les".


scholar.google.es

"a los * se les considera" -->  Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 284
"a los * se los considera" --> Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 56.


Recomiendo leer este mensaje:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=8617910&postcount=40


----------



## XiaoRoel

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Comentario equívoco retirado)

Pero _el leísmo no se debe transmitir en la enseñanza del español para extranjeros_ (sólo debe ser permisible, aunque no recomendable, su uso en nativos de la zona leísta de la Península Ibérica).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Vaya lío con el leísmo.
No somos leístas en América Latina.
Hasta nos _choca._
Discutido mil veces por acá.
Pero, siempre lo hay, por acá decimos ...se _les_ considera.
¿Leístas sin saberlo?

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pronombre de 3ª persona:
_Función SUJ_ (y de régimen con preposiciones): *él* (masc. sg., <_illum_), *ella* (fem. sg.,<_illam_), *ello* ("neutro", <illud); *ellos* (masc. pl., <_illos_), *ellas* (fem. pl. <_illas_)
_Función OD_: *lo* (masc. sg., <_illum_); *la* (fem. sg., <_illam_); *los* (masc. pl. <_illos_); *las* (fem. pl. <_illas_).
_Función OI_: *le* (masc.-fem. sg., <_illi_); *les* (masc.-fem. pl, <_illis_).
Éste es el estado al que evolucionaron las formas latinas: distinguiendo género y número en el OD y no distinguiéndolo en el OI. Si mueves una pieza de este equilibrio, por pura lógica, tienes que acabar en el laísmo y llevando la destrucción hasta sus últimas consecuencias, en el loísmo. Resultado: deshiciste es sistema pronominal y todo tiene que recomponerse hasta llegar a otro sistema estable.
Esto en una categoría puramente gramatical como los pronombres personales causa confusión y estrañeza. Es un solecismo peligroso para el sistema. Por ello no debe ser recomendado ni, dada su situación tan minoritaria en cuanto a hablantes que lo usan, debe ser enseñada en los cursos de español para extranjeros. Para ellos es un gran atolladero.


----------



## ampurdan

*NOTA DEL MODERADOR:*

Se han retirado de este hilo varios mensajes que usaban un tono inapropiado o derivaban hacia discusiones personales.

Por favor, discutan esta temática desapasionadamente, sin jalearse los  unos a los otros ni despotricar de las instituciones o atribuirles unas u  otras intenciones. Limítense a los argumentos. Gracias.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Let me recommend this link to the DPD trying to explain usage of "le/les" as DO in impersonal sentences: *Leísmo, 4f*. It reads, "Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de _le(s) _se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América (...)".

In Colombia, we say "a ellos se *les* considera".

Regards,


----------



## Fer BA

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Vaya lío con el leísmo.
> No somos leístas en América Latina.
> Hasta nos _choca._
> Discutido mil veces por acá.
> Pero, siempre lo hay, por acá decimos ...se _les_ considera.
> ¿Leístas sin saberlo?
> 
> Saludos.


 
Juan Jacob:

Sí, por decenas de hilos (y mi propia experiencia) diría que el uso del *leísmo de cortesía* está muy extendido en Mexico (al igual que en muchas áreas de Colombia), tanto en su forma singular (_le dije a Ud. que..._) como en su forma plural (_les dije a Uds. que..._). Me da la sensación que en este caso estás usando un leísmo de cortesía.

¿Qué dirías en el caso de _Llevé a los *niños* a la escuela_?

_¿Los llevé a la escuela?_
_¿Les llevé a la escuela?_

Milton, la misma pregunta para vos, ¿cómo lo usas en ese caso?


----------



## Fer BA

Ynez said:


> Yo estoy con Agró. Esta oración suena mucho mejor con "les".
> 
> 
> scholar.google.es
> 
> "a los * se les considera" --> Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 284
> "a los * se los considera" --> Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 56.
> 
> 
> Recomiendo leer este mensaje:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=8617910&postcount=40


 
Ynez:

Con Xiao, creo que cuando tratamos con nativos de otras lenguas que están estudiando el castellano deberíamos dejar de lado nuestras preferencias acerca del _sonido_ de una expresión (o al menos especificar que en una determinada zona suena mejor de una forma u otra). 

Y también deberíamos poder dejar de lado nuestra variante regional (sin entrar siquiera en la discusión de si es un solecismo o no).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Fer, no creo que tenga nada que ver con el leísmo de cortesía. Muchísimos que dicen _*los *ven _dicen _se *les* ve. _El problema reside en confundir este "se" con el "se" acusativo de las pasivas reflejas y creer que, por ser un "se" acusativo, el otro pronombre ha de ser dativo. Sin darse cuenta de que, en este caso, el "se" cumple funciones de *sujeto*, justamente porque el otro complemento es un CD.


----------



## Milton Sand

En efecto, el leísmo de cortesía sólo se usa con el pronombre "usted(es)".


----------



## Fer BA

MarieSuzanne said:


> Fer, no creo que tenga nada que ver con el leísmo de cortesía. Muchísimos que dicen _*los *ven _dicen _se *les* ve. _El problema reside en confundir este "se" con el "se" acusativo de las pasivas reflejas y creer que, por ser un "se" acusativo, el otro pronombre ha de ser dativo. Sin darse cuenta de que, en este caso, el "se" cumple funciones de *sujeto*, justamente porque el otro complemento es un CD.


 
o sea....la misma persona que dice:

_los vi_

dice

_se les vió_

¿entiendo correctamente?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Fer BA said:


> o sea....la misma persona que dice:
> 
> _los vi_
> 
> dice
> 
> _se les vi*o*_
> 
> ¿entiendo correctamente?



Así es.


----------



## mhp

Milton Sand said:


> Hola:
> Let me recommend this link to the DPD trying to explain usage of  "le/les" as DO in impersonal sentences: *Leísmo, 4f*. It reads, "Parece  demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en  castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de _le(s) _se ha  mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de  América (...)".
> 
> In Colombia, we say "a ellos se *les* considera".
> 
> Regards,



I think the link makes it abundantly clear that this is an exception to  the rule: «Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean  desde los  orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo.»  I  think it is important to note that this is not an error or a regionalism, but rather a legitimate  part of the language: «Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_  el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese  con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo».


----------



## Fer BA

Entiendo. En tanto asumo que esto se da solamente en el contexto del uso del _se_ en función de sujeto...¿constituye o no leísmo? (yendo a la pregunta de Juan Jacob _¿leístas sin saberlo?)_

En mi caso, cuando leo _se les vio _me surge _naturalmente _la pregunta por ¿qué cosa se les vio? ¿el blanco del ojo? ¿la intención? y me suena a leísmo....


----------



## Ynez

Fer BA said:


> o sea....la misma persona que dice:
> 
> _los vi_
> 
> dice
> 
> _se les vió_
> 
> ¿entiendo correctamente?




Fer, este es un tema gramatical complejo. Puedes aprender más en los libros de gramática.


----------



## Ynez

mhp said:


> I think the link makes it abundantly clear that it is an exception to  the rule: «Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean  desde los  orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo.»  I  think it is important to note that it is not an error or a regionalism, but rather a legitimate  part of the language: «Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_  el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese  con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo».



mhp, I am very glad to see that you have not been confused in this thread.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Sí, mhp, es muy habitual.
Y sí, Fer y mhp. Usar una forma del dativo para un acusativo se llama leísmo, según la propia definición de la Academia.


----------



## Ynez

Todo lo que hay en el DPD en el apartado de *leísmo*, se llama *leísmo* según la RAE.

Todo lo que hay en el DPD en el apartado de *loísmo*, se llama *loísmo* según la RAE. Hay una entrada para el tema de este hilo en *loísmo*:

www.rae.es --> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas --> *loísmo*


----------



## Fer BA

Ynez said:


> Fer, este es un tema gramatical complejo. Puedes aprender más en los libros de gramática.


 
Ynez:

Gracias por la referencia. Estoy preguntando -no a vos sino a Juan Jacob- por el uso, ya que él se considera no leísta (y hasta le _choca_ usando sus palabras).


A eso iba mi pregunta. Me resulta _*muy inusual* _la mezcla *en Mexico*. Tengo en claro lo que dice el DPD, incluyendo el Cono Sur (_conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo_).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Fer, creo que sólo se debe a una confusión sintáctica, es decir, a "percibir" el CD como un CI. Tal como ocurre en la propia Argentina (que, por no leísta, no tiene ni el leísmo de cortesía), en la que muchos dicen _A eso *le *llamo X_, por confundir un predicativo con el CD y creer que el pronombre es CI.


----------



## jodesya

I've just read this whole thing and I think I understand...however, could somebody please tell me exactly what the translation of the original sentence is in English?

Actually, ignore that. I've just re-read the sentence properly and realised I was being a bit slow.


----------



## Fer BA

MarieSuzanne said:


> Fer, creo que sólo se debe a una confusión sintáctica, es decir, a "percibir" el CD como un CI. Tal como ocurre en la propia Argentina (que, por no leísta, no tiene ni el leísmo de cortesía), en la que muchos dicen _A eso *le *llamo X_, por confundir un predicativo con el CD y creer que el pronombre es CI.


 
MarieSuzanne:

Entiendo, pero la confusión del OI y el OD es una cosa diferente al leísmo. 

Mi pregunta para Juan Jacob es sobre el punto anterior. 

En tu ejemplo me parece que la confusión proviene por el uso *indistinto* de _decir_ y _llamar_ -y la consiguiente confusión de estructuras- y no por una cuestión leísta.

A eso lo llamo X (llamar en el sentido de nombrar)
A eso le digo X (decir en el sentido de nombrar)
A eso _le_ llamo X


----------



## mhp

Fer BA said:


> Entiendo. En tanto asumo que esto se da solamente en el contexto del uso del _se_ en función de sujeto...¿constituye o no leísmo? (yendo a la pregunta de Juan Jacob _¿leístas sin saberlo?)_
> 
> En mi caso, cuando leo _se les vio _me surge _naturalmente _la pregunta por ¿qué cosa se les vio? ¿el blanco del ojo? ¿la intención? y me suena a leísmo....


    As MarieSuanne says, it is _leísmo_ by definition.

  However, it should be clear that there are two different kinds of _leísmo_: One is the accepted, wide-spread use of a dative instead of an accusative. The other is the mistaken or regional use of this substitution. The article _leísmo_ in the DPD documents many instances of each. It is interesting to note that in at least three different instances, including this one, the article points out that the usage is different in the Southern Cone.


----------



## Ynez

Fer BA said:


> Ynez:
> 
> Gracias por la referencia. Estoy preguntando -no a vos sino a Juan Jacob- por el uso, ya que él se considera no leísta (y hasta le _choca_ usando sus palabras).
> 
> 
> A eso iba mi pregunta. Me resulta _*muy inusual* _la mezcla *en Mexico*. Tengo en claro lo que dice el DPD, incluyendo el Cono Sur (_conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo_).



Perdóname, Fer, pero es que estabas preguntando ya sobre puntos gramaticales ajenos al hilo, que ya en sí es bastante confuso. Además, por lo que dijiste del leísmo de cortesía, me pareció que no conoces bien el uso. También hablaste de usos regionales (dirigiéndote a mí), cuando no se trata de eso.



En el apartado de loísmo dice esto:



> 4. Con ciertos verbos y en ciertos contextos sintácticos, es posible que no esté claro para el hablante si el complemento verbal es directo o indirecto, lo que conduce, en ocasiones, a un uso erróneo de los pronombres átonos de tercera persona. Como reacción ante el leísmo aparente de determinadas construcciones, se incurre, en ocasiones, en loísmo o laísmo ultracorrectos. Para estos casos dudosos, → leísmo, 4a, b, c, d y e. En cuanto a las oraciones impersonales con se seguido de pronombre átono (Se le/lo considera el mejor), → leísmo, 4f.




www.rae.es --> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas --> loísmo


----------



## Peterdg

XiaoRoel said:


> Pero _el leísmo no se debe transmitir en la enseñanza del español para extranjeros_ (sólo debe ser permisible, aunque no recomendable, su uso en nativos de la zona leísta de la Península Ibérica).


Si me permitís, me gustaría dar mi opinión sobre el _leísmo aceptado_ y también informaros de lo que se enseña aquí en Bélgica a los que estudian español.

Primero, el español no es mi lengua nativa y no tengo ninguna preferencia hacia una forma u otra. (¿Por qué tendría una preferencia?)

En Bélgica se utiliza el español de España como modelo. En cuanto al _leísmo aceptado_ (*le* como OD de persona masculina) se enseña que en este caso en algunas regiones se utiliza *lo* y en otras *le *y que las dos opciones son válidas, ni más, ni menos.





En mi opinión, los profesores no tienen otra posibilidad por dos razones:

el uso extendido (en España) del _leísmo aceptado_
la RAE lo describe y no lo condena
Según la "Gramática española" de J.Alcina Franch y J.M.Blecua, las únicas regiones de España que quedan libres del _leísmo aceptado_ son Aragón, Andalucía y Canarias. (recuerda que en Bélgica sólo se considera el español de España: lo que se utiliza en América Latina, no cuenta; tampoco enseñan aquí el voseo, ni el uso diferente del sunbjuntivo en algunos casos etc.)

¿Qué motivos podrían utilizar los profesores aquí para condenar el _leísmo aceptado_? Ninguno, en mi opinión.

Como lo veo yo es que simplemente son dos variantes equivalentes (algo similar a "tú" y "vos").

En cuanto a los argumentos etimológicos: según la misma gramática mencionada más arriba, una explicación del _leísmo aceptado_ podría ser el deseo de hacer una diferencia entre el neutro "lo" y el "lo" masculino de persona. Cosa que también ocurre en latín: 
Nom.masc. *ille* 
Ac. masc. *illum* 
Nom.neutro: *illud *
Ac. neutro *illud*

y también ocurre con otras palabras en español; por ejemplo
est*e* <> est*o*
el <> el*lo*
aquel <> aquell*o*

Es simplemente otra lógica que llega a un resultado diferente. En un caso se considera importante la concordancia (de las formas del dativo) y en otro caso es la diferencia que determina el resultado (la diferencia entre el acusativo neutro y el masculino).

Y aparentemente, el _leísmo aceptado_ no es algo reciente que se irradía de Madrid. Según (otra vez) la misma gramática, Cervantes, Santa Teresa, Lope, Tilso, Quevedo, Calderón y Solís fueron leístas.

En mi opinión tampoco forma un peligro para el sistema de la lengua. Las personas que utilizan el _leísmo aceptado_ saben muy bién cuando es OD o OI ya que no se confunden con palabras femininas ni con cosas.

Para concluir: yo no le veo ningún inconveniente para enseñar las dos formas como correctas (siempre que se trata del español de España).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Fer BA said:


> MarieSuzanne:
> 
> Entiendo, pero la confusión del OI y el OD es una cosa diferente al leísmo.



Bueno, por eso yo hablaba de "un uso leísta" de una persona no leísta.


----------



## Ynez

Peterdg, ese comentario de XiaoRoel estaba fuera de tema, porque en este caso no se trata de ese leísmo.

Esto es un lío...


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Primero, el español no es mi lengua nativa y no tengo ninguna preferencia hacia una forma u otra. (¿Por qué tendría una preferencia?)


Porque una, la leísta, no entra en el sistema estructural de la lengua y la otra sí. Que es un solecismo, lo dice hasta la RAE.


> Según la "Gramática española" de J.Alcina Franch y J.M.Blecua, las únicas regiones de España que quedan libres del _leísmo aceptado_ son Aragón, Andalucía y Canarias. (recuerda que en Bélgica sólo se considera el español de España: lo que se utiliza en América Latina, no cuenta; tampoco enseñan aquí el voseo, ni el uso diferente del sunbjuntivo en algunos casos etc.)


Tampoco son leístas, gallegos, asturianos, leoneses.


> En cuanto a los argumentos etimológicos: según la misma gramática mencionada más arriba, una explicación del _leísmo aceptado_ podría ser el deseo de hacer una diferencia entre el neutro "lo" y el "lo" masculino de persona. Cosa que también ocurre en latín:
> Nom.masc. *ille*
> Ac. masc. *illum*
> Nom.neutro: *illud *
> Ac. neutro *illud*
> 
> y también ocurre con otras palabras en español; por ejemplo
> est*e* <> est*o*
> el <> el*lo*
> aquel <> aquell*o*


Esto está evidentemente equivocado la *-d* del neutro es un morfema pronominal de valor neutro (como el llamado artículo neutro, *lo*), no tiene nada que ver con diferenciación de formas por necesidades internas del sistema, ya que en un hecho diacrónico, herencia indoeuropea.
Igual en lo que respecta a la explicación de este/esto, el/ello, aquel/aquello como una necesidad interna del sistema castellano cuando son hechos diacrónicos heredados del latín.
Una teoría muy aventurada que los hechos diacrónicos desmienten.


> Y aparentemente, el _leísmo aceptado_ no es algo reciente que se irradía de Madrid. Según (otra vez) la misma gramática, Cervantes, Santa Teresa, Lope, Tilso, Quevedo, Calderón y Solís fueron leístas.


Lo que es reciente es su magnificación por los medios de comunicación de masas de Madrid. No es fenómeno nacido en Madrid sino en Castilla la Vieja, y antiguo en la lengua, pero no dejaba de ser un uso dialectal por ser castellanos o por vivir y producir en la corte española, cosa normal en los autores anteriores a la creación de la Academia.


> En mi opinión tampoco forma un peligro para el sistema de la lengua. Las personas que utilizan el _leísmo aceptado_ saben muy bién cuando es OD o OI ya que no se confunden con palabras femininas ni con cosas.


Te equivocas, ya que la zona originaria del leísmo es también laísta y loísta, con una lógica estructural aplastante. De hecho el laísmo no es raro en televisión y cine. Destruir un sistema tan bien ensamblado no resulta gratis. Los leístas no se aclaran con los OD átonos de 3ª, sólo tienes que leer hilos sobre el tema para comprobarlo.


> Para concluir: yo no le veo ningún inconveniente para enseñar las dos formas como correctas (siempre que se trata del español de España).


No debes olvidar que el leísmo aceptado por la academia es muy restrictivo, y su uso actual en los medios de comunicación con plurales y cosas no es el leísmo de persona de sexo masculino y singular. Por tanto, estás enseñando algo no correcto ni para los leístas, como dice el DPHD:


> Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, se admite el uso de _le_ en lugar de _lo_ en función de complemento directo cuando el *referente* es *una* persona de sexo *masculino*
> (las negritas son mías


----------



## Peterdg

Xiao,



> Por tanto, estás enseñando algo no correcto ni para los leístas


No enseño nada. Lo que describí es lo que se enseña aquí, en las escuelas de lengua, pero yo no enseño nada.



> No debes olvidar que el leísmo aceptado por la academia es muy restrictivo, y su uso actual en los medios de comunicación con plurales y cosas no es el leísmo de persona de sexo masculino y singular. Por tanto, estás enseñando algo no correcto ni para los leístas, como dice el DPHD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, se admite el uso de _le_ en lugar de _lo_ en función de complemento directo cuando el *referente* es *una* persona de sexo *masculino*
Click to expand...

 
No he dicho otra cosa. Sólo se considera válido con persona de sexo masculino y es así que lo enseñan aquí.


----------



## Fer BA

Ynez said:


> Perdóname, Fer, pero es que estabas preguntando ya sobre puntos gramaticales ajenos al hilo, que ya en sí es bastante confuso. Además, por lo que dijiste del leísmo de cortesía, me pareció que no conoces bien el uso. También hablaste de usos regionales (dirigiéndote a mí), cuando no se trata de eso.
> 
> 
> 
> En el apartado de loísmo dice esto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rae.es --> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas --> loísmo


 
Ynez:

Vamos por partes:

_ajenos al hilo_

Zanahoria preguntó por una traducción que no incluía ni _les_ ni _los_
"... y por eso he establecido un paralelo con el mundo musical, en que* a los músicos clásicos se considera* más ”_puros_” que p.ej. *a los artistas* del pop."

Agró contestá con _se les considera_ y Zanahoria saluda y no participa más desde su mensaje *#4*

Xiao señala que es _se los considera _en su mensaje *#6, *al igual que MarieSuzanne y Azulmaría y *vos* en *tu* mensaje #9 disputás la cuestión diciendo que suena mejor _se les considera_

O todo esto, incluyendo lo mío que recién comienza en el #15, una vez que ya estaba instalado otro tema en el hilo, es _ajeno al hilo_ o nada lo es. 

Si borrás todos tus mensajes _ajenos al hilo_, prometo borrar los míos. 

_es bastante confuso_

Pongamos orden: esto ha quedado convertido en un hilo sobre el tema de leísmo o no. mi pregunta, *para Juan Jacob *-cuando responda, si es que responde, continuaré con eso-, es por el uso mezclado de _los_ y _les _y sobre mi duda a respecto del uso en Mexico.  

Para ponerla en otros términos: me suena extrañísimo el uso de una impropiedad como el leísmo en Mexico. Quería (y quiero) saber: 
- si era o no un leísmo de cortesía -por eso lo pregunté y conozco muy bien su uso, y espero que me lo conteste JJ, no otra persona- 
- o si es un cambio de régimen verbal -como entiendo que se da en BA, según el mensaje a MarieSuzanne, 
- o si es puro y simple leísmo. 

_usos regionales (dirigiéndote a mí), cuando no se trata de eso_

Entiendo que sí se trata de eso. En varios hilos discutimos sobre como manejarnos cuando se trata de estudiantes del castellano. El mensaje de Peterdg va directo a ese punto, yo no concuerdo con ciertas presunciones que él hace allí, pero ese es otro asunto. Lo traté como variante regional, y evité explicitamente el uso del término _solecismo. _Debería haber dicho, con la RAE, una _impropiedad regional_ y no una variante.

A los artículos del DPD los tengo a mano, les pido que no me los envíen más. Refiriendo a Peter y a SuzanneMarie, una cosa es el leísmo y otra la confusión entre OI y OD (¿por cambio de régimen verbal?).


----------



## Ynez

Fer BA, en este tema no se debería haber mencionado la palabra _leísmo_.  





			
				Fer BA said:
			
		

> Para ponerla en otros términos: me suena extrañísimo el uso de una impropiedad como el leísmo en Mexico.



Si comprendieras el uso de los pronombres le/lo/la no hablarías de _impropiedad_.


No puedo volver a explicar lo que ya he explicado en este mismo hilo, y lo que todos podemos leer en los recursos gratuitos disponibles.


----------



## Fer BA

Ynez:

Tal vez no debería haberse usado, pero se usó en el mensaje #6 de una serie que ya lleva más de 40 mensajes, entiendo que, a esta altura, el tema ya está instalado.

Comprendo el uso de los pronombres le/lo/la *perfectamente*. Tu comentario está de más.

Hablo de _impropiedad_ porque es lo que dice el DPD en el punto *1.* del artículo. Yo, personalmente, diría otra cosa. 

La explicación que yo espero, es de Juan Jacob, para entender si es un caso *aparente* de leísmo (como señala el DPD en su punto 4, tan profusamente citado aquí como referencia a casos de leísmo que no lo son).


----------



## mhp

Fer BA said:


> La explicación que yo espero, es de Juan Jacob, para entender si es un caso *aparente* de leísmo (como señala el DPD en su punto 4, tan profusamente citado aquí como referencia a casos de leísmo que no lo son).


In this page it is classified as _leísmo aparente_.


----------



## Ynez

Fer BA said:
			
		

> Hablo de impropiedad porque es lo que dice el DPD en el punto 1. del artículo. Yo, personalmente, diría otra cosa.



Así empieza también el de "loísmo". En el apartado de "leísmo" se mezclan usos que se consideran incorrectos con otros que son los únicos considerados correctos (y que hay que aprender). También hay algunos en los que se acepta más de un uso.



			
				Fer BA said:
			
		

> Comprendo el uso de los pronombres le/lo/la perfectamente. Tu comentario está de más.



No es la impresión que a mí me da. Está claro que no estamos de acuerdo: a ti te parece mi comentario de más, y a mí toda tu participación en el hilo me parece que no aporta ninguna información educativa, y que en su mayor parte está totalmente fuera de tema.

Todos podemos usar los términos "leísmo", "laísmo", "loísmo", _impropiedad_, _incorrección_, pero siempre son los mismos usuarios los que los usan, al tiempo que demuestran un desconocimiento absoluto del tema a tratar. No por usar la palabra "impropiedad" se es más _propio_. ¿Cómo explicas a esa persona que usa esos términos desde el desconocimiento que está siendo _impropio_ y que no está informado del tema del que habla? Pues resulta difícil y doloroso, pero de algún modo hay que hacerlo.

Si Juan Jacob no te responde es porque resulta una tarea muy ardua tener que explicar a otro nativo un uso tan natural, normal y correcto de tu propia lengua, sobre todo cuando hay recursos disponibles para aprender.


----------



## Fer BA

mhp said:


> In this page it is classified as _leísmo aparente_.


 
mhp:

Exactly. My question to JJ is related to that. I just wanted to *know why* in an area so _anti-leísta _as Mexico is, he says that they use _se les considera. _I suspect that it's not _leísmo._..

Let's wait and see what JJ has to say about this.


----------



## ampurdan

*NOTA DE MODERACIÓN:*

Debido a que a que en estos momentos resulta imposible mantener una atmósfera académica de seriedad y colaboración, en un tono  respetuoso, positivo y cordial, este hilo queda cerrado.


----------

